# Hydra not working!



## sk8harddiefast (Jan 25, 2012)

I am trying to crack my router's password (For learning purposes only. Is not hacking forum here). I use Hydra and I saw a lot of videos on youtube and read the manual. But still have problem. Hydra refuse to work.


```
[FILE][B]hydra -l admin -P /home/ember/MYDATA/darkc0de.lst -e ns -vV 192.168.1.1 http-get /[/B][/FILE]
Hydra v7.1 (c)2011 by van Hauser/THC & David Maciejak - for legal purposes only

Hydra (http://www.thc.org/thc-hydra) starting at 2012-01-25 02:14:33
[DATA] 16 tasks, 1 server, 1707518 login tries (l:1/p:1707518), ~106719 tries per task
[DATA] attacking service http-get on port 80
[ATTEMPT] target 192.168.1.1 - login "admin" - pass "admin" - 1 of 1707518 [child 0]
[ATTEMPT] target 192.168.1.1 - login "admin" - pass "" - 2 of 1707518 [child 1]
[ATTEMPT] target 192.168.1.1 - login "admin" - pass "%cognos" - 3 of 1707518 [child 2]
[ATTEMPT] target 192.168.1.1 - login "admin" - pass "'Due" - 4 of 1707518 [child 3]
[ATTEMPT] target 192.168.1.1 - login "admin" - pass "'Eamonn" - 5 of 1707518 [child 4]
[ATTEMPT] target 192.168.1.1 - login "admin" - pass "'Snooze" - 6 of 1707518 [child 5]
[ATTEMPT] target 192.168.1.1 - login "admin" - pass "'n" - 7 of 1707518 [child 6]
[ATTEMPT] target 192.168.1.1 - login "admin" - pass "(TM)" - 8 of 1707518 [child 7]
[ATTEMPT] target 192.168.1.1 - login "admin" - pass "(c)" - 9 of 1707518 [child 8]
[ATTEMPT] target 192.168.1.1 - login "admin" - pass "*-bialgebras" - 10 of 1707518 [child 9]
[ATTEMPT] target 192.168.1.1 - login "admin" - pass "*-mixing" - 11 of 1707518 [child 10]
[ATTEMPT] target 192.168.1.1 - login "admin" - pass "*LISP" - 12 of 1707518 [child 11]
[ATTEMPT] target 192.168.1.1 - login "admin" - pass "*MOD" - 13 of 1707518 [child 12]
[ATTEMPT] target 192.168.1.1 - login "admin" - pass "--" - 14 of 1707518 [child 13]
[ATTEMPT] target 192.168.1.1 - login "admin" - pass "-endian" - 15 of 1707518 [child 14]
[ATTEMPT] target 192.168.1.1 - login "admin" - pass "-in" - 16 of 1707518 [child 15]
[80][www] host: 192.168.1.1   login: admin   password: admin
[80][www] host: 192.168.1.1   login: admin   password: 
[80][www] host: 192.168.1.1   login: admin   password: 'Due
[80][www] host: 192.168.1.1   login: admin   password: %cognos
[80][www] host: 192.168.1.1   login: admin   password: 'Eamonn
[80][www] host: 192.168.1.1   login: admin   password: 'Snooze
[80][www] host: 192.168.1.1   login: admin   password: 'n
[80][www] host: 192.168.1.1   login: admin   password: (TM)
[80][www] host: 192.168.1.1   login: admin   password: (c)
[80][www] host: 192.168.1.1   login: admin   password: *-bialgebras
[80][www] host: 192.168.1.1   login: admin   password: *-mixing
[80][www] host: 192.168.1.1   login: admin   password: *LISP
[80][www] host: 192.168.1.1   login: admin   password: *MOD
[80][www] host: 192.168.1.1   login: admin   password: --
[80][www] host: 192.168.1.1   login: admin   password: -endian
[80][www] host: 192.168.1.1   login: admin   password: -in
[STATUS] attack finished for 192.168.1.1 (waiting for children to finish)
1 of 1 target successfuly completed, 16 valid passwords found
Hydra (http://www.thc.org/thc-hydra) finished at 2012-01-25 02:14:34
```
Well. darkc0de.lst file have 1.707.515 passwords! Why is not trying them all?
Attempt 2. Other errors.
http://pastie.org/3247009
Also router just freaked out! Stop working and wanted restart!
But trying this

```
hydra -l admin -P /home/ember/Desktop/t -vV 192.168.1.1 ftp
```
with a smaller list just worked and cracked the password!
What is going wrong? Seems that *darkc0de.lst* file have some problem and / or just the syntax of *http-get* is wrong.
Pfff. Lights please?


----------

